# Best Visa to aquire



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi folks I arrived in October applied for and got an ACR-I. Now we are going to apply for a permanent visa. 
I have looked into SRRV and 13A visa’s 
If I need a police check from the U.S. I am not sure if I go to the Embassy and request it or what I have not been in my home country since 1999. 
I have a retirement income so that’s not an issue. We have a house bought and paid for already. She has income from the condos we bought a while back. 
I am leaning toward a 13A (marriage visa) we b


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Hi folks I arrived in October applied for and got an ACR-I. Now we are going to apply for a permanent visa.
> I have looked into SRRV and 13A visa’s
> If I need a police check from the U.S. I am not sure if I go to the Embassy and request it or what I have not been in my home country since 1999.
> I have a retirement income so that’s not an issue. We have a house bought and paid for already. She has income from the condos we bought a while back.
> I am leaning toward a 13A (marriage visa) we b


Do you have anyone back home that can do it for you still? The cost is $10 for the check at the local police station or is your state able to do it online? It may not be issue because you have been gone so long the PBI also has a phone line, I had to call them one time because they had issued me a new card but it took 2 months.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Hi folks I arrived in October applied for and got an ACR-I. Now we are going to apply for a permanent visa.
> I have looked into SRRV and 13A visa’s
> If I need a police check from the U.S. I am not sure if I go to the Embassy and request it or what I have not been in my home country since 1999.
> I have a retirement income so that’s not an issue. We have a house bought and paid for already. She has income from the condos we bought a while back.
> I am leaning toward a 13A (marriage visa) we b


Do you have anyone back home that can do it for you still? The cost is $10 for the check at the local police station or is your state able to do it online? It may not be issue because you have been gone so long the PBI also has a phone line, I had to call them one time because they had issued me a new card but it took 2 months.

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - MAIN


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

SRRV minimum age is 35 and depending on your age and income will require that you keep $10,000 or $20,000 or $50,000 in a special account. If you are married get the 13a!


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah thanks I am think 13A is the way to go. I'll have to check on a background check. Wonder is my documentation from my previous job for a secret clearence will work


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

After I got my 13A card I was pretty happy but PBI gave me no guidance on what I needed to do yearly and that was to show up every year the first 60 days between Jan-Feb, not including holidays they have so many holidays and pay the yearly fee of 310 peso's if you miss the first 60 days to check in the price changes from 310 peso's to something like 4,000 peso's, you never have time to talk with anyone at the PBI because while they are helping you there are at least 2 other foreigners with family members pushing paperwork through, you can find all the information on the PBI website it takes a while to find the it the site is not set up so great.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

StevenGerrard said:


> It is possible to extend the visa until a maximum stay of 1 year at the immigration office of every bigger city (e.g. Cebu City, Dumaguete).
> Upon entry the passport has to be valid for more than 6 months. There is no visa required for a stay less than 21 days. A visa for 59 days is available at the Philippine embassy or consulate.


Simply renew your visa every two months. This can be done by a travel agent for you to save you the time and leg-work involved for a small (should be under P500) fee.
This can be for up to two (2) years. You must then exit the country and can begin the process over again anytime you choose to return.


----------

